# the color purple



## ckr31 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a very formal classy home.I want to paint a bedroom purple what would be the best color to make a accent wall?


----------



## sweetwild (Nov 4, 2010)

I know different shades of grays are very in right now, what about a neutral light gray, or even a lighter shade of purple? Depending how deep the purple is a turquoise looks nice with purple.


----------



## ckr31 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank so much for your reply I will use a lighter purple good Idea


----------



## sunshynebabe (Dec 2, 2010)

*Color Purple Accent Wall*

Sage Green is a very complimentary color with purple. I envision the purple you are referring to as more of an eggplant color, which if I am correct looks stunning with sage green.:thumbsup:


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

Great colors to pair with purple/violet are: gray, brown and red - in order to look harmonious, these colors should have a slight purple undertone to them.


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

Leave the wall white and add a huge piece of wall art on that wall.


----------



## BrendaSimons (Sep 2, 2011)

I would choose light purple too.


----------

